# Hapkido Training Dummy / Solo training



## Doomx2001 (Jun 24, 2013)

Has any ever built a Hapkido training dummy? Or attempted? Also......
For the times when you have no one to train with to work on the bread and butter of Hapkido (joint locking), what then is your solo training regimen? 

*Do you guys work the heavy bag alot?

* Does anyone use the Makiwara?

* What about forms/hyung/poomse? Although Hapkido is not known for that, do any of you practice?

*Or, has anyone practice their skills on custom equipment, and if so, what?


Me personally, I practice hand conditioning on walls and trees. I also practice Kuk Sool forms, Haedong Kumdo Forms, and Naihanchi kata.  Besides that, I don't own a punching bag/heavy bag yet. But I will get one soon.
Speaking of equipment, I really like this, though I wish I knew how to build it. I am not the guy in the video by the way.    ........


----------



## Doomx2001 (Jun 24, 2013)

I am also blown away by this, I just found this:


----------



## Cyriacus (Jun 24, 2013)

Doomx2001 said:


> I am also blown away by this, I just found this:



That... that is... how much and where! I cant afford it but i wanna know!


----------



## Strikes (Jun 24, 2013)

I haven't started yet so I can't contribute, but here is a dummy: http://www.grapplingdummy.net/  $500


----------



## Doomx2001 (Jun 24, 2013)

Cyriacus said:


> That... that is... how much and where! I cant afford it but i wanna know!



The one I posted is sold only in New Zealand and Austraila. That is due to shipping cost I believe, but they are looking to change that policy in the future. However, if I did get one, It would probably be that. I like the one that Striker posted, the only draw back with it is the Master Dummy seems a little stiff compared to the one I posted. But if I got my hands on either one, I wouldn't complain.  

I would love to make mine own with joints that function the same as ours.


----------



## terrylamar (Jul 6, 2013)

I have been looking for a "training partner" for some time.  I am a truck driver and I have a hard time training.  This is because I don't think it is a good idea to break out weapons in a truck stop or most truckers don't want to be thrown around on the asphalt.  There are days after loading and unloading and driving that I am too tired.  All of that is on me and I need to find a way around these many barriers.  I have thought, many times, of bringing up this very subject.  Hopefully, they will find an economical way to ship this dummy to the US.  Maybe someone can talk a wholesaler into buying in bulk and the minimize the shipping cost.  Or who knows, maybe someone else will come out with a different and better version of a Hapkido Dummy.


----------



## Strikes (Jul 10, 2013)

Did you not see my post?  Those are made in the USA and shipped from the U.S.


----------



## terrylamar (Jul 11, 2013)

Strikes said:


> Did you not see my post?  Those are made in the USA and shipped from the U.S.



Too bad it is the wrong dummy, I want the other one.


----------



## skribs (Nov 21, 2013)

You can do some of the wrist control on your own wrist (just treat it like a same-side grab).

In all seriousness, I've found this to be one of my problems with grappling arts - its hard to train by yourself.  I can shadowbox the movements to try and remember them, but it's just not the same as testing it on a live human.  When shadowboxing, you don't need to find pressure points OR have the proper footwork.  Your imaginary opponent only goes down when you say he does, and it's a lot easier to just tell yourself you're doing it right.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 24, 2013)

skribs said:


> You can do some of the wrist control on your own wrist (just treat it like a same-side grab).
> 
> In all seriousness, I've found this to be one of my problems with grappling arts - its hard to train by yourself.  I can shadowbox the movements to try and remember them, but it's just not the same as testing it on a live human.  When shadowboxing, you don't need to find pressure points OR have the proper footwork.  Your imaginary opponent only goes down when you say he does, and it's a lot easier to just tell yourself you're doing it right.



What you say has merit, but it is not a fault of the grappling art.


----------



## skribs (Nov 27, 2013)

All arts have their problems.  I just think this is a problem with grappling arts.  You can practice the motions and commit them to muscle memory, but I think mastering the technique means you need either a very good imagination or a partner (although I think it's easier to roll from technique training to sparring in grappling arts for that reason).  With a striking art, you can practice the technique in the air or on pads and get good results.  You just need a partner to spar with to work on defense and counter-attack.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

skribs said:


> All arts have their problems.  I just think this is a problem with grappling arts.  You can practice the motions and commit them to muscle memory, but I think mastering the technique means you need either a very good imagination or a partner (although I think it's easier to roll from technique training to sparring in grappling arts for that reason).  With a striking art, you can practice the technique in the air or on pads and get good results.  You just need a partner to spar with to work on defense and counter-attack.



Maybe I was exceptionally uncoordinated, but my long ago experience with TKD was that you need assistance for a long time to be sure you are learning correctly, as opposed to what you think is correct.


----------



## VASI (Dec 12, 2013)

I have a training dummy I use for my ground work and for training drills such as throws.
I use it also to visual and work on new moves i learned. It helps me to sort of work out things I just learned without the pressure and time limits of the class
All the aux training gear supplements the training and working with a live partner.


----------



## Instructor (Dec 13, 2013)

skribs said:


> All arts have their problems. I just think this is a problem with grappling arts. You can practice the motions and commit them to muscle memory, but I think mastering the technique means you need either a very good imagination or a partner (although I think it's easier to roll from technique training to sparring in grappling arts for that reason). With a striking art, you can practice the technique in the air or on pads and get good results. You just need a partner to spar with to work on defense and counter-attack.



Frankly practicing a striking art solo is far from ideal as well. Forms are all well and good but resistance is the real mainstay of any martial art, without it your just dancing. Occasional solo practice is okay but if you want to gain skill you need to mix it up with others, routinely.


----------

